# Simple great compressor recommendations (like Valhalla)



## GingerMaestro (Apr 30, 2019)

Could anyone recommend a good simple compressor plug-in for orchestral mixing/mockups/trailer music..I just got Valhalla room and love the simplicity of the presets and the sound and price ! something along the same lines would be great. I use Logic Pro x. Thank you


----------



## kessel (Apr 30, 2019)

This is the one I really want to have some day, but the price is way too high for me, maybe if I'm lucky to get it on a sale...

https://www.softube.com/fet#/


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 30, 2019)

There's quite a few of varying types out there. If you want good/ simple why not use the one that comes with your daw?


----------



## jneebz (Apr 30, 2019)

You probably don't want to use presets with compressors, IMHO. Learn the basics of how they work here:



Then download this free one if you don't want to use your stock version. It's not a "color" compressor at all, just very clean and easy to use, with great features if you need that later:
https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-kotelnikov/


----------



## Patient_Minds (Apr 30, 2019)

I agree with @ceemusic ... use the stock Logic Compressor. I do, it does the job and it's free.

Here's a cheat sheet for it if you're after a certain type: http://www.centerforlydteknik.dk/download/pdf/logic-pro-x-compressor-circuit-type-cheat-sheet.pdf


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 1, 2019)

The Logic compressor looks pretty good. I'd also start there. Otherwise, there's TDR Kotelnikov... but that'd definitely have a learning curve, but is also hard to beat for the money. There's also MJUC, but that's a "color" compressor 100% but inexpensive. To step up higher in "transparent" compressor, you'd want to look at Fabfilter ProC2 (it had just been on sale at 40% off) - but that's not inexpensive anymore. Brings me full circle back to what others have said: consider starting with the Logic compressor.


----------



## Jeast (May 1, 2019)

Cant go wrong with the Klanghelm compressor. Cheap but golden in sound! Wins from most of my expensive ones (if not all)!


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (May 2, 2019)

Empirical Labs Arousor is what you need. Truly workhorse.


----------



## Divico (May 5, 2019)

jneebz said:


> You probably don't want to use presets with compressors, IMHO. Learn the basics of how they work here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kotelnikov is great but easy to use ?? ...


----------



## jneebz (May 5, 2019)

Divico said:


> Kotelnikov is great but easy to use ?? ...


Sure. Keep in mind I'm referring to the free version. Just curious but what do you find difficult about it?


----------



## Divico (May 5, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Sure. Keep in mind I'm referring to the free version. Just curious but what do you find difficult about it?


well lots of parameters and a combined RMS/peak detection doesnt seem straight forward to me. As to easy to use comps I think any LA2 sim is the easiest to use. I like to use the cakewaln one, since i got it for free. Slax is also a great free one.


----------



## Chris Wagner (May 6, 2019)

What about Klevgrand Korvpressor? It looks very simple.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (May 6, 2019)

Divico said:


> ...As to easy to use comps I think any LA2 sim is the easiest to use. ...



*Compressor --> LA2-like*
https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/DC1A/DC1A.php (freeware, for WIN & MAC)


----------



## NekujaK (May 6, 2019)

I have a variety of favorite compressors that get used in different situations, but my top compressor that is basic and simple but always sounds great no matter what I throw it on is TuCo by Sonimus

https://sonimus.com/products/tuco/


----------



## Guavadude (May 6, 2019)

PSP Fet comp is versatile and has some character. The Glue still gets a lot of use on mix bus and drums.


----------



## Divico (May 6, 2019)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> *Compressor --> LA2-like*
> https://klanghelm.com/contents/products/DC1A/DC1A.php (freeware, for WIN & MAC)


use it already. Klanghelm stuff definetly needs more attention though !


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 6, 2019)

If you're looking for something like Valhalla in a compressor, high quality at a low price, then I recommend Klanghelm. They sell two of them, one for mixing and one for mastering.

The MJUC  (24€) Variable-Tube Compressor is three compressors in one: two variable-mu and an 1176 FET compressor.

The DC8C (23 €) Advanced Compressor
"The main goal while designing DC8C was to get a very clean compressor action without unwanted and often almost inevitable artifacts/distortion. This way you can achieve almost invisible compression for your most demanding mastering sessions, when you want to avoid coloration."

Do some internet searches on Klanghelm plugins and see what people say. If you're on FB, there is a group called "Klanghelm Users" a meeting place for lovers of Klanghelm.

You will need to watch some videos and learn how to use a compressor.

And yes, they also have three excellent freebies, one of which is a junior version of MJUC.


----------

